# General > Birdwatching >  First cuckoo

## Fulmar

Heard first cuckoo of the year up in Rumster forest this morning; always a joy, that!

----------


## picturegifts

Just heard my first one this morning out west near Armadale.  As you say always lovely to hear.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

He has been giving it large in Dunbeath South for a few days now, great to have that spring feeling.

----------


## GSD

Heard one calling in Strath Halladale late evening on Thursday last.

----------

